# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Installing unframed pictures as wolfgang tillmans does. Looking for advice.

## Alejandro

Hey! 

I´m new in the forum. I am looking for advice, i hope somebody can help.

I need to install a show with unframed lambda prints. The size of the prints is around 20"x20". I´ve seen that some people uses masking tape and then artist tape making a kind of "structural tape frame" behind the picture in order to paste it to the wall.

The artist in the show ask me to install the pictures as Wolfgang Tillmans do.

Anybody knows any way to do it?

And also. Anybody knows the way that people use to level the pictures with masking tape?

Thanks in advance

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Alejandro

Welcome to the Forum and thanks for the post.
The question of hanging un framed work on paper is a maddening one and has been kicked around before. I will try and dig up some of the previous discourse on it. 
I don't remember any specifics on Wolfgang Tillman though. 
Hopefully another member will be more up to speed on it --- Guys ???

Ashley

----------


## rebecca wehr

Hi Tim, 
After looking at installation photos it seems they used magnets, push pins or some type of frontal fastener. If I was going to install photos in this manner I would contact the gallery's and museums that have installed his work. Here are the 2010 installation locations. 
This sounds like a fun project. Good luck to you. 
Rebecca

Galerie Daniel Buchholz, Berlin, 2010 Walker Art Gallery, Liverpool, 2010 Serpentine Gallery, London, 2010 Andrea Rosen Gallery, NYC, 2010

----------


## rebecca wehr

_Hi Alajandro,_ 
_These are some archived posts from previous listserv discussions on unframed paper installation._
_Hope this helps._
_Best,_ 
_Rebecca_ 

_UNFRAMED PAPER INSTALLATION POSTS_

_To_: PACIN ListServe <pacinlist@listserve.com> 
_Subject_: Re: Display of unframed oversized works on paper _Date_: Fri, 10 Dec 2010 15:42:32 +0000 _Thread-topic_: Display of unframed oversized works on paper I have used rare-earth magnets before as well, however they were used to install an animal skin. A few good things about magnets they don't leave a mark, and you can paint the tops of the magnets to match the surface of the art using acrylic paints. You can find the magnets on line. 

Brad 

On Dec 10, 2010, at 9:28 AM, "Liz wrote: 

Lori,

I just uninstalled apiece that was hung by magnets.  The artist requested it be that way and she supplied the materials, but it was very simple and it looked great.  She wanted the piece to float off of the wall, so we used long, large headed, nails and small round magnets.  They were Rare-Earth magnets.  At first I was concerned with kids taking the magnets, but they didn't look like magnets when it was installed.  I'm sorry I don't have any images to share, but it worked well for us.  The artists did not want me to put anything between the magnets and the paper, either, and the magnets did not leave a mark.  The paper was pure white, so it would have been obvious.
In short, magnets are a good solution.  It worked well in our situation.
Liz, Registrar




Friday, December 10, 2010 7:51 AM
Subject: Re: Display of unframed oversized works on paper

Thaddeus,
At this point we have not had occasion to use magnets, but who is your supplier may I ask? and...are there various sizes and strengths available? I'd like to test these out. Thanks.

Hey Lori,
We use magnets to hang unframed pieces in our works on paper gallery, sinking a screw or nail into the wall to give the magnet something to grip. We use artists tape or Tyvek or Mylar tabs between the screw/art and magnet/art and have never had any problems with marking.
Thaddeus, Exhibitions Specialist



On Dec 10, 2010, at 7:59 AM, Aron wrote:

Magnets are a good system.  We have a rotation of historical circus posters on display (some that are MASSIVE) and hung by way of magnets and it works very well. However, we have a magnetic wall designed specifically for this. I'm not sure what you would have to do to your wall to receive the magnets. Make sure that you use a Mylar tab as a buffer or the magnet can easily leave a mark on the paper.
Aaron


Sent: Thursday, December 09, 2010 4:51 PM
To: pacinlist@listserve.com
Subject: Display of unframed oversized works on paper

Hi everyone,
I am looking for examples, ideally with images, of ways to display very large works on paper, specifically contemporary woodblock prints that don't involve framing. Magnets have been suggested as one option, so any experiences using magnets would be great to hear about.
Any information or tips you can provide would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Lori, Exhibitions Registrar                                

_To_: pacinlist@listserve.com _Date_: Thu, 4 Feb 2010 
I'd like to reply (rather belatedly) to Emily about hanging the large watercolor... I will be installing the aforementioned Pat Steir works next week at the RISD Museum (a 16' unframed work on paper) with magnets.  As stated, you would certainly want to make sure the paper was stable enough and that you used plenty of these magnets.

----------


## Alejandro

Hi, Guys. Thank you so much for your reply. Thanks Ashley and Rebecca.  I didn´t check the thread cos i been very busy, but i really appreciate this info.

Finally, we install the pictures with masking tape to level and push pins in the corners. Easy.. I thought it should be more difficult since the artist ask me to do as i said, (without see the installation device) but anyway.

I will check properly this info. It is very interesting, this week we need to install a mural at the armory with wheat paste so seems to be that paper is after me  :Smile: 

Thanks again!

----------

